# Stickering



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Which is better:

Stickering inside of an unheated garage? 
Stickering outside on a sheltered side of my house?

Greg


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Which is better:
> 
> Stickering inside of an unheated garage?
> Stickering outside on a sheltered side of my house?
> ...


From those two choices, I would pick inside the garage.











 







.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Which is better:
> 
> Stickering inside of an unheated garage?
> Stickering outside on a sheltered side of my house?
> ...


If you are starting with green lumber, then definitely sticker it outside. Sticker it so as to take advantage of air flow and cover the top of the stack to keep off rain. 

You don't want all that acidic moisture inside your garage and unless you utilize fans for air movement, the wood won't dry quickly enough to avoid staining, especially if it's a light-colored species.

Once the wood is below 20% MC, then it would be okay to move it into the garage, although it will still need air flow to dry.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Given the two options, I would go with inside the garage with a fan. I've had way to much checking loss with outside, air drying. You can't control the wind and it can pull moisture away too fast. I stack all my lumber in my unheated pole building and have had way fewer material losses that way. Actually my first choice is now a Daren kiln after some shed drying. You can build his kiln cheap and it works very well.

Geoff


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Since this is a stickering thread I'll give my stickering story. I stickered a bunch of walnut slabs, boards, and gunstock blanks in my barn. They laid there for 12 yrs with no problems. Then, my barn sprung a leak right above the pile of wood. I grabbed a plastic tarp and put over the pile, no problem. Bad move. The mice in my barn never bothered the stickered pile until I covered it with plastic. Made a real nice home for them and they ruined a bunch of wood with their pee.:thumbdown: Gary


----------

